# Feeding coriander from supermarkets - safe?



## JaySparks (Jul 22, 2018)

Are the live herb pots found in supermarkets okay to feed? You can also buy them pre cut in bags too. I know that sometimes chemicals are used for growing produce but we also feed other leafs such as lamb lettuce during times that weeds are not available.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 22, 2018)

In my experience, my tortoises don't like herbs or plants with a strong scent. But if yours will eat it, I seen no reason to not feed after thoroughly washing.


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 22, 2018)

JaySparks said:


> Are the live herb pots found in supermarkets okay to feed? You can also buy them pre cut in bags too. I know that sometimes chemicals are used for growing produce but we also feed other leafs such as lamb lettuce during times that weeds are not available.



If they are safe for human consumption, then they will be find for your tortoise.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 22, 2018)

If your tortoise will eat coriander, I will eat a bug.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 22, 2018)

RosemaryDW said:


> If your tortoise will eat coriander, I will eat a bug.



Watch out, my redfoots eat it, but they also eat rocks, sticks, poop, dead animals, pretty much anything they can tear bits off of. They might eat a phone book if put it on their feeding slates.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 22, 2018)

RosemaryDW said:


> If your tortoise will eat coriander, I will eat a bug.



I'd rather eat the bug instead of coriander


----------



## MPRC (Jul 22, 2018)

jaizei said:


> I'd rather eat the bug instead of coriander



Me too! People bring it over to share and it goes into the tortoise enclosure after they leave.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 22, 2018)

MPRC said:


> Watch out, my redfoots eat it, but they also eat rocks, sticks, poop, dead animals, pretty much anything they can tear bits off of. They might eat a phone book if put it on their feeding slates.



Wow, and I thought Russians would eat anything!


----------



## JaySparks (Jul 25, 2018)

RosemaryDW said:


> If your tortoise will eat coriander, I will eat a bug.


He actually likes it lol. Any recommendations on how often I could feed it?


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 25, 2018)

My RF eats cilantro which I think is coriander? I grow herbs for the fam so whenever they’re out of control I just lop them off and toss them in. Maybe every two weeks or so.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 25, 2018)

JaySparks said:


> He actually likes it lol. Any recommendations on how often I could feed it?



Wow!

In moderation as part of a varied diet.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 25, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> My RF eats cilantro which I think is coriander?



Yes, it’s the same plant. 

I have heard RFs eat it and theoretically Indian Stars. But I’ve not seen any postings (I don’t think) of a testudo eating it.

I guess I have to find a bug.


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2018)

All of mine eat cilantro. All species and ages seem to love it. I even grow it myself for them sometimes. We eat a lot of it in our own food (I'm a big fan…), so they get the stems and any leftovers. Its usually sold in bunches of 3 or 4 for a dollar, so we buy lots of it.


----------



## ShirleyTX (Jul 25, 2018)

I have killed more cilantro in my life then I can even count. Every summer, I valiantly try again and I sadly fail. I live in south central Texas and we are very fond of cilantro in many dishes. But not cilantro that I have ever grown LOL.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 25, 2018)

ShirleyTX said:


> I have killed more cilantro in my life then I can even count. Every summer, I valiantly try again and I sadly fail. I live in south central Texas and we are very fond of cilantro in many dishes. But not cilantro that I have ever grown LOL.


The sun kills it quick as with the more fragile herbs. I keep mine in an area that gets primarily shade and only late afternoon sun so it is never exposed at the hottest parts of the day. I also water pretty much daily in the warmest months but lightly as it gets root rot easy in my opinion.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 25, 2018)

My sulcatas love it, so do I. We eat it all the time. I have a plant growing in my Russian’s enclosure. He won’t eat it, yet. I’m hoping one day he will realize food is all around him, but for now he just tramples over the food I have growing for him.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 25, 2018)

ShirleyTX said:


> I have killed more cilantro in my life then I can even count. Every summer, I valiantly try again and I sadly fail.



Ditto. It bolts before I even transplant it, seems like. And it’s not really that hot here. I gave up; I just buy it from the market.


----------



## narendramehta9657 (Jun 29, 2021)

Tom said:


> All of mine eat cilantro. All species and ages seem to love it. I even grow it myself for them sometimes. We eat a lot of it in our own food (I'm a big fan…), so they get the stems and any leftovers. Its usually sold in bunches of 3 or 4 for a dollar, so we buy lots of it.


How much Cilantro can i feed to my indian star tortoise


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2021)

narendramehta9657 said:


> How much Cilantro can i feed to my indian star tortoise


You can mix in some with other greens two or three times a week.


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2021)

RosemaryDW said:


> If your tortoise will eat coriander, I will eat a bug.


This thread is 3 years old now, but I can't recall seeing you eat a bug. Which species of bug did you eat? I can send you some Blatta lateralis if you still need to make good on your promise here.


----------



## narendramehta9657 (Jun 29, 2021)

Tom said:


> You can mix in some with other greens two or three times a week.


Thankyou so much for always helping me out sir ?


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jun 30, 2021)

Tom said:


> This thread is 3 years old now, but I can't recall seeing you eat a bug. Which species of bug did you eat? I can send you some Blatta lateralis if you still need to make good on your promise here.


Fried crickets?


----------



## MEEJogja (Jul 1, 2021)

RosemaryDW said:


> Fried crickets?


Good choice. In the UK we eat fish and chips at the seaside. Here in Indonesia it's fried crickets, and they are not all that bad.


----------

